# XM Radio in car



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Am I the only one having problems with their xm radio in the car?

My radio plays for a few minutes and then stops and keeps saying loading. 

When I leave the car and come back after awhile, it works again.

Some times it works for a few hours, sometimes for only a few minutes.

I've tried refreshing it but no change. I had the dealer install a new receiver but no change. 

It does this during the same drive (back and forth to work). I live in the boonies (flat land with a lot of open fields).

very frustrating


----------



## pdwaun (Aug 11, 2002)

heathramos said:


> Am I the only one having problems with their xm radio in the car?
> 
> My radio plays for a few minutes and then stops and keeps saying loading.
> 
> ...


I have had my XM in our new car since April and seldom have a problem. The only time I lose signal is if I am in the mountains and the mountain is hiding the bird or if I am in a heavily wooded area. I wonder if the antenna and/or connections to the radio. Also, siince the message says "loading" it sound like the problem could be with the DVD/DVD player/connections in the trunk.

Good luck and let us know what you find.

Doug


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Sounds like a bad antenna to me.


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Pete K. said:


> Sounds like a bad antenna to me.


if it was a bad antenna, wouldn't it just say no signal, kind of like if you were under an overpass or in a garage?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

It could say "no signal," or "antenna," but I wouldn't rule the antenna out as the cause. What kind of radio do you own? Do you have a home kit or boom box you can transfer the unit to to determine if it operates normally?


----------



## heathramos (Dec 19, 2005)

Pete K. said:


> It could say "no signal," or "antenna," but I wouldn't rule the antenna out as the cause. What kind of radio do you own? Do you have a home kit or boom box you can transfer the unit to to determine if it operates normally?


Bose System that came with car and supports satelite radio ( controlled through deck)

dealer installed


----------

